# Projekt Ereshkigal - ein deutschsprachiger RP-Server



## Saranthas (22. August 2009)

Projekt "Ereshkigal" – ein deutschsprachiger RP-Server

*Kurzfassung:*

_Höchstwahrscheinlich wird es in AION *keine eigenständigen Rollenspielserver* geben. Ein besonderer Support für Rollenspieler ist von Seiten der Entwickler nicht vorgesehen. Wenn die deutschsprachige RP-Community dennoch ihre Vorstellungen von echtem Rollenspiel auch in AION umsetzen möchte, dann ist daher ein hoher Grad an Koordination und Organisation nötig. Das *Projekt "Ereshkigal"* versucht in dieser schwierigen Situation die Initiative zu ergreifen und wirbt mangels offizieller RP-Server in AION bei allen Rollenspielern und an Rollenspiel interessierten Neulingen dafür, ihre Charaktere auf einem von der RP-Community ausgewählten Server zu erstellen und diesen als *inoffiziellen RP-Server* auszurufen. Zum Start von Aion werden wir also einfach -und nach Möglichkeit mit Unterstützung durch den CM Amboss -  einen Server "übernehmen", so dass sich alle Rollenspielbegeisterte darauf versammeln können. Welcher Server es sein wird, kann erst mit Herausgabe der endgültigen Serverlisten tatsächlich entschieden werden. Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen, meldet euch auf unserer Projektplattform unter http://aion2.gpi-home.de/forum/index.php an, die allen interessierten Rollenspielern zum Aufbau einer Server-Community zur Verfügung stehen soll._

*Die Fakten:*

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen MMORPGs der vergangenen Jahre (insb. WoW) wird es in AION mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Release-Zeitpunkt keine eigenständigen Rollenspiel-Server geben. Es sollen also keine Server mit der Kennzeichnung "RP" versehen werden und es soll auch keine besondere Rollenspiel-Policy geben, die den Rollenspielern auf einem solchen Server entgegenkommen würde. Dies ist bedauerlich, denn gerade AION ist aufgrund seiner liebevoll ausgestalteten und reizvollen Hintergrundgeschichte für RP prädestiniert. Auch würde die Spielmechanik und die Charakterindividualisierung die Schwächen anderer Spiele überwinden. Und nicht zuletzt wäre gerade die irgendwie altertümliche, mesopotamische Mythologie von AION ein idealer Grund, um endlich einmal das den meisten Fantasy-Spielen eigentümliche pseudomittelalterliche Klischee-Rollenspiel zu überwinden. Doch seit dem Befund, dass das Beta-Forum nicht im Mindesten Raum für RP-Fragen und Probleme bereitstellte, hat sich die düstere Vorahnung, dass der koreanische Hersteller NCsoft keinerlei RP-Server bereitstellen würde,  sukzessive durch Mitarbeiter wie Amboss und Ayase bestätigt. So schreibt Amboss am 15. Juli 2009 im Gamona-Forum:

_"Wir sind hier absolut nicht gegen RP Server und diskutieren auch darüber (noch ist keine Entscheidung gefallen) aber bedenkt, dass es mehrere Faktoren und Möglichkeiten gibt.
Stellt man z.B. einen RP-Server auf, dann ist der wohl Englisch. Sollte man dann gleich 3 machen (+DE/FR)? Dann verdreifacht sich der Aufwand gleich und man läuft auch Gefahr, dass es gar nicht so viele (ernste) Rollenspieler gibt. Dann werden die vermeintlich nicht so vollen Server von Leuten bevölkert, die einfach dorthin ziehen, weil es so schön leer ist.
Eine Alternative wäre auch ein inoffizieller RP-Server, auf dem sich die Community trifft, wo vielleicht etwas mehr reguliert wird aber trotzdem kein voller Anspruch auf Durchsetzung der Regeln herrscht." (Quelle: http://forum.gamona.de/allgemeines-159/rp-...721-3.html)._

Von Ayase, CM für den englischen Sprachraum, heißt es am 11. August 2009:

_"I don't think it's in our current plans to release Aion with designated role-playing servers. That said, there will of course be free reign to select an unofficial one if there's the manpower for it. Down the line, we'll see what kind of response we are getting and how the situation evolves. We want to keep all our severs immersible, however, so you will definitely see numbers disallowed in character names, and offensive names dealt with in due manner." (Quelle: http://www.aionsource.com/forum/844123-post.html)_

Im Klartext heißt das: Wir Rollenspieler müssen uns darauf gefasst machen, dass die Entwickler von NCsoft "RP" nicht als integralen Bestandteil ihres Spiels betrachten. Es liegt an uns, der Rollenspiel-Community, unsere Ansprüche dennoch durchzusetzen. Andernfalls droht AION zu einem Spiel zu werden, wo ernsthaftes RP marginalisiert wird und nur an wenigen Orten und ohne jeglichen Schutz seinen Platz hat.

*Das Projekt Ereshkigal:
*
So frustrierend diese Meldungen erscheinen, so klar ist doch die Aufgabe, die uns Rollenspielern nun bevorsteht: Wenn wir unseren Anspruch auf ernsthaftes und weitgehend ungestörtes Rollenspiel aufrecht erhalten wollen, dann müssen wir uns schon vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels koordinieren und einen eigenen Realm für uns reklamieren. Nur so kann eine möglichst große Spielerzahl die Chance erhalten, sich mit "Ereshkigal" bereits im Voraus bewusst für einen Rollenspiel-Realm zu entscheiden. Dabei wäre natürlich die öffentliche Unterstützung von Amboss hilfreich, den ich hiermit noch einmal explizit als umsichtigen Community-Manager aufrufen möchte. Doch wenn wir an einem Strang ziehen, dürfte es auch so möglich sein, einen Server zu "kapern" und als inoffiziellen Rollenspielserver auszuweisen. So hätten umsichtige Nicht-Rollenspieler auch genügend Zeit, sich gegebenenfalls für einen anderen Server zu entscheiden und nicht ungewollt "unter Rollenspieler" zu geraten.

Warum Ereshkigal? - Ausgehend von Diskussionen im Gamona-Forum über "RP in AION", bei denen auch Amboss zeitweilig zugegen war haben wir das Projekt "Ereshkigal" ins Leben gerufen. Unsere Zielsetzung ist es, die an Rollenspiel interessierten Einzelspieler und Legionen auf einem deutschsprachigen Realm zu versammeln und diesen Server – wie von Amboss und Ayase angedeutet – als inoffiziellen Rollenspielserver zu betreiben. Dies soll nicht nur das generelle Spielvergnügen für Rollenspieler und Rollenspielsympathisanten erhöhen und Konflikte vermeiden, weil so gewährleistet werden kann, dass die Population der Rollenspieler groß und die Zahl der Nicht-Rollenspiel möglichst gering bleibt. Auch soll verhindert werden, dass das Fehlen von offiziellen Rollenspielservern zu einer Vereinzelung und Verstreuung der deutschsprachigen Rollenspiel-Community führt. Gleichfalls soll sichergestellt werden, dass wir als Rollenspieler die Welt nach unseren Vorstellungen ausgestalten und eine Vielzahl von RP-Projekten umsetzen können. Zudem wollen wir weiterhin dafür werben, dass NCsoft einen offiziellen Rollenspielserver ausruft. Als Brennpunkt verschiedenster Initiativen, Diskussionen und Petitionen soll "Ereshkigal" hierbei eine Vorreiterrolle spielen und den Entwicklern anzeigen, dass eine Nachfrage dieser Spielergruppe in ausreichendem Maß vorhanden ist. Das Projekt "Ereshkigal" wird den Rollenspielern eine Stimme geben!

Wir laden also alle Spieler und Legionen ein, die an Rollenspiel interessiert sind oder sich dezidiert als Rollenspieler bezeichnen, gemeinsam mit uns einen Server zu besetzen und mitzuhelfen, dort eine einzigartige, die Welt von Atreia ernstnehmende Spielatmosphäre zu schaffen. Welcher Server es endgültig sein wird, kann leider erst mit Bekanntgabe der offiziellen Serverlisten gesagt werden. Bis dahin bleibt "Ereshkigal" zunächst ein reiner Arbeitstitel!

*RP-Verhaltenskodex*

Die folgenden Regelungen sollen eine Richtschnur sein – Sie sind weder in Stein gemeißelt noch in irgendeiner Form vollständig:

Wir unterstellen, daß, wer auf einen RP-Server kommt, auch gerne Rollenspiel betreibt, bzw. kein Gegner von Rollenspiel ist. Daraus folgt, daß diese Regeln ausschließlich dem Zweck dienen Rollenspiel zu ermöglichen. Sie sind keineswegs dafür gedacht, jemanden zu bevormunden, zu etwas zu zwingen oder gar alle Eventualitäten vorauszusehen und zu regeln.

Aus diesem Grund fassen wir den „Rollenspiel“-Begriff sehr weit auf: Rollenspiel ist das Sich-Hineinversetzen in die eigene Rolle, den selbstgewählten Charakter, und ein glaubhaftes Agieren innerhalb selbstgewählter (!) Parameter. Wer also sich eine ausführliche Hintergrundgeschichte ausdenkt, die zur Konsequenz hat, daß der Char bestimmte Quests ablehnt (Ein rauhbeiniger Krieger pflückt eben keine Blumen für ein Weichei von verliebtem Angler…), betreibt nach diesem Verständnis ebenso Rollenspiel wie der, der versucht einen jüngeren Charakter darzustellen, der sich vielleicht auch sprachlich etwas naiver ausdrückt. Rollenspiel ist also keineswegs an nur einen Aspekt des Spiels gebunden (Sprache oder Kleidung oder Einsatz von Emotes oder…), sondern KANN vielmehr jeden Aspekt des Spiels betreffen. Wie weit jemand seine Rolle ausspielen möchte, entscheidet jeder ganz allein: Für den einen ist es schon Rollenspiel genug, nur mal in die Haut eines Chars des anderen Geschlechts zu schlüpfen, also als Mann eine Frau zu spielen und umgekehrt, der andere möchte vielleicht mit seiner Gilde ein rauschendes Fest feiern oder zu einem Wettkampf aufrufen. 

Die Frage, ob es „gutes“ oder „richtiges“ Rollenspiel gibt, wird hier weder gestellt noch beantwortet.

Natürlich muß niemand Rollenspiel betreiben. Wer jedoch OOC ist, sollte darauf achten, diejenigen, die gerade RP betreiben nicht dabei zu stören. Konkret heißt das, wir plädieren dafür, den /say und den /yell-Modus nach Möglichkeit nur für Äußerungen zu nutzen, die IC sind. Off-topic Diskussionen sollten in andere Channels (Allgemein, Gilde, Gruppe, flüstern…) verlegt werden.

Auch sollten keine unpassenden Namen gewählt werden. Das gilt sowohl für Charakternamen als auch für Legionstitel. Richtschnur für die Namenswahl sollte – neben der obligatorischen Namenspolicy von NCSoft – der eigene gesunde Menschenverstand sein, der einem sagt, daß „N00Bbashor“, "Deathkiller" oder „Kühlschrank“ für das Rollenspiel in Atreia nicht geeignet sind.

Jeder, der Lust hat (aktiv) RP zu betreiben oder einfach nur in einer Welt spielen möchte, in der gerne RP gemacht wird und sich nicht um 180° verbiegen muß, um den Kodex für sich selber zu akzeptieren, ist herzlich willkommen – ob RP-Anfänger oder „Hardcore“-RP’ler! 


*Allianz und Abgrenzung*

Sofern unser Vorhaben gelingt, wird aus "Ereshkigal" eine lebendige, vielseitige und erlebnisreiche Spielwelt, die nicht nur für erklärte Rollenspieler interessant ist. Rollenspielinteressierte, RP-Neulinge und solche, die die Atmosphäre eines RP-Servers genießen wollen, ohne aktiv einzugreifen, sollten nicht durch zu enge Regelauslegung gegängelt und verprellt werden. Sie stellen für unser Projekt vielmehr die entscheidenden Bündnispartner dar, beweisen sie doch, dass Rollenspielserver auch für andere Spielergruppen attraktiv sein können. Sofern diese Spielergruppe aufgeschlossen gegenüber Rollenspiel ist, sollten wir als Rollenspieler dieses Interesse befördern und beim Einstieg in das ungewohnte RP-Umfeld behilflich sein. Über "Meta-Gaming", Smileys oder andere Fehltritte sollte wohlwollend und aufklärend hinweggesehen werden. Auch gutes Rollenspiel ist Erfahrungssache!

Zugleich sollten wir uns bewusst sein, dass wir auf unserem inoffiziellen Server über kein "Hausrecht" verfügen werden. Das heißt, diejenigen Spieler, die sich dezidiert gegen das Rollenspiel stellen, haben die gleichen Ansprüche wie diejenigen, die den Server als Rollenspielwelt bevölkern möchten. Das unterscheidet "Ereshkigal" schlechterdings von einem richtigen RP-Server, wo Rollenspieler jederzeit klare Verstöße gegen die RP-Policy beim Game-Master melden können. Trotzdem sollte man Leuten, die sich über RP lustig machen, die Channels zuspammen und das Rollenspiel gezielt stören, nicht allzu viel Toleranz entgegenbringen. Ihnen kann wirksam begegnet werden: Wer als Nicht-Rollenspieler keine Gruppen oder Raids findet, wird sich schnell einen anderen Server suchen. Falls unsere Pläne erfolgreich sind, wird es auf unserem Server jederzeit genügend rollenspielorientierte Mitspieler für gemeinsames Questen, für die Gruppensuche hinsichtlich Instanzen und Raids geben. Man wird also hoffentlich nicht angewiesen sein, die unvollständige Gruppe mit "Kühlschrank", "Darkwing" oder "Deathkiller" aufzufüllen.


----------



## Tamaecki (22. August 2009)

also ich versteh nur bahnhof, kann man das nicht mal so schreiben
das man das als normalsterblicher ohne Hochschulabschluss versteht.
Danke!!


----------



## Geige (22. August 2009)

Dir ist schon klar, dass die Beta Server wohl nicht übernommen werden x.X


----------



## Peter Pansen (22. August 2009)

Ich finde euer Engagement für einen RP-Server spitze. Ich persönlich bin zwar bis heute noch kein "Rollenspieler", mir ist aber der Umgang mit den "Rollenspieler" viel lieber. Sie drücken sich vernünftig aus, sind höflich, meist freundlich und haben keine wie von dir beschriebenen Namen á la "Shadowrouge" usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du ja geschrieben hast, wäre ich dann jemand, der die Atmosphäre eines RP-Servers genießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saranthas (22. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass die Beta Server wohl nicht übernommen werden x.X



Daher ist "Ereshkigal" erstmal ein Arbeitstitel. Die endgültige Serverwahl kann natürlich, da hast Du vollkommen recht und so steht es ja auch im Beitrag, mit Herausgabe der Serverlisten geschehen. Aber "Ereshkigal" klingt einfach recht griffig - und: es gibt nicht wenig Grund zu der Annahme, dass NCsoft wohl die Servernamen bestehen lässt und einfach alle Chars wiped.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Na dann, ich drücke euch die Daumen und lasst euch nicht zu sehr von den "Shadowoloroxxer mit schwarz-weiß Linken Park Intro" ärgern.


----------



## Varnamys (22. August 2009)

*seufz*

DAS wäre echt zu schön um wahr zu sein, wenn das funktionieren würde.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Glauben an die mögliche Durchsetzung solch ehrbarer Vorhaben mittlerweile verloren... und auch irgendwie meine Motivation das RP in MMOs noch soweit voran zu treiben.

Gibt leider genug geistige "Kühlschränke", die sich immer wieder einen Spaß draus machen zu pöbeln und sonst wie zu stören.
Grade bei einem Spiel bei dem keine RP-Server existieren werden fruchtet so etwas leider nur auf Basis der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Aldaria (22. August 2009)

Naja, Aion ist auch PvP orientiert und daher weniger RP orientiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn interesse an RP besteht, macht doch einfach Speziele RP Gilden. Dann weis man, wer RP machen will. =) Aso vo den Gildenname ein RP hin oder so.


----------



## Varnamys (22. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, Aion ist auch PvP orientiert und daher weniger RP orientiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vor den Gildennamen ein RP?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja das drückt schon mal wieder tiefes Verständnis für das Denken eines Rollenspielers voraus, solch einen Vorschlag zu machen. *seufz*

Aber du meinst es ja nicht böse.

Andererseits wieso sollte PVP RP ausschließen? Ist doch idealer Nährboden für kriegerisch ausgelebte Fehden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPI (22. August 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, Aion ist auch PvP orientiert und daher weniger RP orientiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, Aion ist beides PvP und PvE orienteiert (Patch 1.5 bring 14 PvE-Instanzen) - abgesehen davon wüßte ich jetzt nicht, was das mit RP überhaupt zu tun hat.

Es geht auch darum, das sich RP-Spieler auf einen Server versammeln und nicht kreuz und quer in auf alle Realms verteilen.


----------



## BloodyLove (22. August 2009)

ich bin eigentlich damals zu RP gekommen als in ich WOW von den obor-roxxor-Zuluhed'lern die schnauze voll hatte und mal eben alle meine Chars auf Kult der Verdammten transferiert habe...
Dort habe ich dann lange Zeit in den Reihen der Todeshändler viele schöne Momente gehabt und ich kann es nur jedem Nicht RP-ler empfehlen, sowas mal auf sich wirken zu lassen....
Das Spielerlebnis war viel intensiver, viel genialer... sowas hatte ich vorher noch nie erlebt... daher war ich dann bisher auch in anderen Spielen immer RP-orientiert...
Ich werde wohl dabei sein!

Leider habe ich halt auch feststellen müssen, dass in guten RP gemeinschaften das PVP meist zu kurz kommt... also ich bin ein extrem engagierter PVP'ler und habe auch entsprechend hohe Ziele... und das war in den nicht-RP gemeinschaften meist besser...
Wobei ja auch auf dem KdV das RP nach BC fast völlig eingebrochen und immer mehr Roxxor-tum aufgetreten ist


gez.
Faraji Blutlust
Schlachtmeisterin der Horde und 
Schlächterin von Halaa

(naja, passt halt nicht mehr auf andere Spiele *g*)
Aber Das war mein Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Ich wünsch euch mal viel Erfolg bei dem Projekt, aber rechnet nicht mit vielen RPler, die meisten machen entweder gar kein MMO Rp mehr, oder spielen andere Spiele, Aion ist für mich keine gute RP Plattform. Aber gut, hoffe für euch es klappt soweit.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2009)

Schön ausgearbeiteter Text, ich wünsche euch viel Glück und Zulauf.

Ich werde euch auch noch den gefallen tun den Server zu meiden! ;]


----------



## Trish09 (22. August 2009)

Ich hoffe das ihr viele RP-Begeisterte,Neulinge & Co. findet!
Ich selbst würde nur liebend gern mitmachen, ich bin zwar nicht der extreme RP'ler aber so ein bisschen kann ich das dann auch :3
Leider wird es mir mit meinen 2 Begleitern, mit denen Ich zusammenspielen werde, kaum möglich sein ^^'
Ich kenn beide zu gut, und kann mir vorstellen das sie sich das ein oder andere Mal darüber lustig machen würden und leute ärgern...

Also tu ich euch den Gefallen und nehm die beiden auf nen andern Server mit :3

Aber vllt, mach ich mir später einmal ein RP-Twink bei euch :3

Viel Glück!


----------



## Ellnassil (22. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> also ich versteh nur bahnhof, kann man das nicht mal so schreiben
> das man das als normalsterblicher ohne Hochschulabschluss versteht.
> Danke!!



Das könnte ein Grundschüler verstehen.........

Ahja euch wünsche ich viel Glück bei eurem Projekt, auch wenn es ein steiniger Weg sein wird.


----------



## healyeah666 (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Na dann, ich drücke euch die Daumen und lasst euch nicht zu sehr von den "Shadowoloroxxer mit schwarz-weiß Linken Park Intro" ärgern.




Fan von Barlowsblog? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na dann mal gutes gelingen.


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

Bin zwar kein RP´ler aber ich denke ich werde euer Projekt im Auge behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sicherlich einige der WoW-Roxxor auch bei AION reinschauen wird das wohl die beste Möglichkeit sein eben jene zu umgehen.

Drück euch die Daumen !


----------



## Danf (22. August 2009)

Viel Glück bei eurer Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vll. schau ich auch mal vorbei, so "IchhaballeepiXXXXundbinimba" Kinder gibts ja immer, aber bei euch dann eher in geringer Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Da sicherlich einige der WoW-Roxxor auch bei AION reinschauen wird das wohl die beste Möglichkeit sein eben jene zu umgehen.



Als obs die ganzen Minusmenschen nur in WoW geben würde....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Als obs die ganzen Minusmenschen nur in WoW geben würde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich nicht, aber da WoW den größten Anteil an Spielern auf dem westlichen Markt hält, ist es auch klar, dass sich dort auch eine hoche Konzentration von Deppen findet und diese sind dann auch leider meistens in den Foren unterwegs um ihren geistigen Dünnschieß unter die Leute zu bringen.


----------



## Taramira (22. August 2009)

Hallo

 Ich bin auch ein großer fan von Rp und würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ereshkigal wirklich zu stande kommt.

 Ich kann mich leider bei dem Link nicht registrieren!?

 Tara


----------



## Harlekín (22. August 2009)

ich werde extra auf eurem Server anfangen nur um euch zu Lamen


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Harlekín schrieb:


> ich werde extra auf eurem Server anfangen nur um euch zu Lamen



Lamen=langweilen? Gut, das tutst du bereits, hast dein Ziel also erreicht, schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Hehe da wusste jemand wiedereinmal nicht was er da eigentlich schreibt.

Alles Nachplappern ist out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin ich jetzt ein " Lamer" oder ein " Flamer"!?

*kiecher*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2009)

euer vorhaben wird nie und nimmer funktionern..also träumt nicht rum und spielt halt ein anderes MMO auf RP tour

wehe ich komm zufällig auf den server, wo die RP´ler sich eingenistet haben...hoffe die ignore liste hat ne hohe kapazität :O


----------



## epiphone2 (22. August 2009)

Ich glaub auch nicht das es funktionieren wird. Ihr habt keinerlei Rückendeckung von den offiziellen da es auf keinem Server ein Rp-Regelwerk geben wird.Findet euch damit ab das ihr hoffnungslos geflamed werdet von irgendwelchen Spielern die Frust an euch auslassen werden...mit Rp-Regelwerk auf ausgewiesenen Rp-Servern passiert das schon dauernd...ohne Rückendeckung ist das Projekt wohl nicht zu machen und wird nur für Spannungen zwischen nicht Rp und Rpspielern sorgen.

Und mal ehrlich finde MMOs haben wirklich nicht mehr viel mit Rollenspiel zu tun, wenn ihr euch Rollenspieltechnisch austoben wollt bleibt lieber beim guten alten Pen und Paper da habt ihr unmengen mehr möglichkeiten euch zu entfalten.

Macht Rp in eurer Gilde wo nur Leute drin sind die Rpbegeistert sind das wird funktionieren, das auf einen Kompletten Server auszuweiten kannste knicken.


----------



## Danf (22. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> euer vorhaben wird nie und nimmer funktionern..also träumt nicht rum und spielt halt ein anderes MMO auf RP tour
> 
> wehe ich komm zufällig auf den server, wo die RP´ler sich eingenistet haben...hoffe die ignore liste hat ne hohe kapazität :O



am liebsten instant ignore... echt, solche Leute müllen nur mit unqualifizierten Posts dieses Forum zu.

versucht es, wenns net klappt, schade, wenns klappt dann ists doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlekín (22. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> euer vorhaben wird nie und nimmer funktionern..also träumt nicht rum und spielt halt ein anderes MMO auf RP tour
> 
> wehe ich komm zufällig auf den server, wo die RP´ler sich eingenistet haben...hoffe die ignore liste hat ne hohe kapazität :O






genau gibt bash 11elf


----------



## Honzworst (22. August 2009)

Ja genau findet euch damit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! Ich werde alle RP Spieler in Aion jagen mit jedem Atemzug in meinem Leben .


----------



## Harlekín (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. August 2009)

So mal aus reinem Interesse: RP bedeutet doch, dass ich mir einen Charakter erstelle und mir zu diesem eine Geschichte ausdenke und diese Ingame "durchsetze", oder?

Also könnte ich doch quasi einen Char namens Sailormoon erstellen und die Geschichte ingame rüberbringen, indem ich hinter jedem Skill ein Makro setze der automatisch sagt: Mondstein flieg und sieg und anschließend behaupte das ist RP. Oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> so könnte ich doch quasi einen Char namens Sailormoon erstellen und die Geschichte ingame rüberbringen, indem ich hinter jedem Skill ein Makro setze der automatisch sagt: Mondstein flieg und sieg und anschließend behaupte das ist RP. Oder sehe ich das Falsch?



Hm, also eigentlich schon.

Also jetzt weiß ich was ich mach wenn ich nen Asmo Twink erstelle!

Ganz klein, gnomig, er wird sein, mit grüner Haut. Ein Lehrer er wird sein..lehren er wird.

Ich doch nicht sprechen wie Yoda oda?


----------



## Sin (22. August 2009)

Asmos können keine grüne Haut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Asmos können keine grüne Haut haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch heute ausprobiert man war der Char häslich den ich gemacht habe aber er hatte grüne Haut.

und an alle die gegen RP sind:
Omg seid ihr arm. Wiso solte es den nicht gehen. Ihr wärt sogar zu blöd einen Rp'ler zu finden wenn er vor euch stünde.

Für mich ist RP einfach nur:
1. ein Name der nicht total am Thema vorbei schißt.
2. eine kleine Geschichte über den Char.
3. Man benutz Emot's und trift sich Ingame zu einem gemütlichen Feuer oder so etwas um zu quatschen.

Was hat man bitte daran auszusetzen? Ich meine wie beschrängt kann man sein um solche Leute die so eine Atmosphäre wollen nicht in Ruhe lassen. Ist ja nicht so als ob sie sagen: Wenn wir auf dem Server sind tanzen alle nach unserer Pfeife.

Ok ich korrigiere mich.
Sie wollen einen Server kappern das ändert meine Meinung ein wenig euch gegenüber. Ich find es nicht schlecht das man RP in kleinem Kreise ausführt aber direkt einen ganzen Server damit reinzuziehen ist schon etwas hart. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß an eurem Projekt.


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Asmos können keine grüne Haut haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Beta gings noch, hatte doch eine mit ziemlich grüner Haut. (gab mehere Grün und Blautöne)


----------



## Saranthas (22. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen sehr positiven Rückmeldungen, die beweisen, dass unsere Mühe nicht ganz umsonst war. Und danke auch an alle ziemlich feindseligen und uns mit niveaulosen Kommentaren ins Lächerliche ziehenden Beiträge, die noch einmal mit aller Deutlichkeit zeigen wie gering unter einer gewissen Spielergruppe das Verständnis und die Akzeptanz für Online-Rollenspiel ist, sodass auch die verantwortlichen Community-Manager ohne besondere Mühe einsehen können, wie schnell die Rollenspielgemeinschaft in AION ohne ein Minimum an Support verprellt sein wird.


----------



## Sin (23. August 2009)

Meine Frage war aber ernst gemeint.


----------



## GPI (23. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also könnte ich doch quasi einen Char namens Sailormoon erstellen und die Geschichte ingame rüberbringen, indem ich hinter jedem Skill ein Makro setze der automatisch sagt: Mondstein flieg und sieg und anschließend behaupte das ist RP. Oder sehe ich das Falsch?



Es wäre RP, aber nicht das RP in Aion. Sailermoon wäre kein Name, der in der AION-Welt vorkommt. Mondstein ebensowenig und in völlig anderen Kontext. Ich schätze mal mit so einen Verhalten würdest du eher auf die Ignore-listen sämtlicher RP-ler wiederfinden und ich denke mal auch vieler non-Rpler.
Nicht jeder mag die Serie.

Zu was anderen:

Bei manchen Posts hier  frag ich mich wirklich, was wir (also RP-Spieler) ihnen denn angetan haben, das sie eine solchen Blödsinn hier schreiben. Wir wollen hier wirklich keinen Schaden.


----------



## Tuskorr (23. August 2009)

Dann hoffe ich, dass ich nicht auf euren Server komme, ansonsten werd ich euch euer RP solange mit: ROFL LOL OMG xD Beiträgen versauen, bis ihr freiwillig aufgebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab nix gegen RP, aber mitmachen will ich auch net


----------



## GPI (23. August 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen RP, aber mitmachen will ich auch net




Sag mal steht irgendwer und hält eine Knarre an den Kopf und zwingt dich?

Warum kannst du, wenn es tatsächlich mal welche wagen würden in deiner Nähe spassehalber RP zu machen, die Leute nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen und ihnen aus den Weg gehen. Wie intolernat muß man sein, sich zum ziel zu setzen Leute zu vergraulen die einen nichts böses getan haben und auch nicht werden.

Ich verstehe diese Einstellung wirklich nicht. Ist euer Leben wirklich so erbärmlich, das ihr da nichts besseres zu tun habt?


----------



## Varnamys (23. August 2009)

GPI schrieb:


> Ist euer Leben wirklich so erbärmlich, das ihr da nichts besseres zu tun habt?


Eine RIESENgroße Portion Langeweile gepaart mit sozialer Inkompetent und einer zu eng geschnittenen Hose würde ich mal behaupten.
Anders kann ich mir dieses Kindergehabe nicht erklären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxunce (23. August 2009)

Also ich finde das Projekt interessant. Da ich selber viel lieber mit Rplern zusammen spiele, ich selber bin nicht der core Rpler aber sich in den Charakter zu versetzen und nicht alles als 3te Person zu betrachten macht das ganze schon witziger.
Und mann muss dazu sagen das die Rpler eine viel höhere Sozial Kompetenz habe als einige "normal" Spieler.

Mann merkt ja schon schnell am Niveaux der Aussagen hier wer das 12 LebensJahr schon erreicht hat.^^ 
Ich frag mich aber schon ein bischen wo die Toleranz bleibt.... Nur weil ein parr leute sich halt nicht mit :" Hey alda war voll der geile criiit alda ist voll Roxxor-pwn"  Unterhalten wollen gleich zu flamen (Ich weiss ist jetzt ein übertriebenes Beispiel).
Oder anstatt lol zu schreiben einfach /lol eingeben.
Und mann kann ja den chat getrost ingnorieren oder wie überlebt ihr den Handelschannel im WoW?

Natürlich ist es krass das sie gleich einen ganzen Server in beschlag nehmen wollen, was ich denke auch nicht ganz funktionieren wird. Da sich kaum für einen ganzen Server Rpler finden werden. Was aber geht ist das die "Normal" Spieler tolerant damit umgehen. Es ist jetzt ja wirklich kein problemm dort toleranz zu zeigen oder dreht ihr auch jedes mal gliech durch wenn ein Cinematic komtm oder ihr mit einem NPC interagieren müsst. Weil ist im Grundegenommen nicht viel anderes als RP, klar er wird nicht mit euch aktiv interagieren aber er verköpert auch einen Charakter mit Namen, Hintergrundgeschichte und Und Unterhält sich auf Rp gerechten Normen.

Ja es liegt klar daran das das Internet Anonymtät gewährt, aber ist das gleich einen Grund Hirntot leute zu Flamen weil sie einen anderen Spielstyl gutheissen und eine Minderheit sind. Ich an euerer stelle würde mir da mal Gedanken dazu machen, weil das sind die grundzüge von Rassismus.

MfG Lux

Ps: Nehmt euch ein Vorbield an Leute wie Norjena und zeigt Toleranz.


----------



## Harlekín (23. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nö, einfach nur ein böses Wesen das anderen Leuten keinen Spaß am Spiel gönnt.
> Wenn man schon im RL den guten spielt, dann wenigstens im Game das Arschloch!





/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =)


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Viel Glück dabei! Aber naja.. macht euch nicht viel Hoffnung auf viele RP'ler.


----------



## Tuskorr (23. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nö, einfach nur ein böses Wesen das anderen Leuten keinen Spaß am Spiel gönnt.
> Wenn man schon im RL den guten spielt, dann wenigstens im Game das Arschloch!



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus'm Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2009)

pff.. sowas wird net tolariert..ich kann rp´ler schlicht und einfach absolut nicht abhaben, ich kann sie nur tolariern wenn sie auf ihren "rp" servern vor sich hin spielen, aber wenn sie dann versuchen nen normalen server zu belagern, dann könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass ich das nicht aktzeptiere...rp´ler? nein danke!...sollen die sich halt AION-puppen kaufen, sich irgendwo treffen..an nem sandkasten oder so, und dort ihr "RP" betreiben Oo...


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> pff.. sowas wird net tolariert..ich kann rp´ler schlicht und einfach absolut nicht abhaben, ich kann sie nur tolariern wenn sie auf ihren "rp" servern vor sich hin spielen, aber wenn sie dann versuchen nen normalen server zu belagern, dann könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass ich das nicht aktzeptiere...rp´ler? nein danke!...sollen die sich halt AION-puppen kaufen, sich irgendwo treffen..an nem sandkasten oder so, und dort ihr "RP" betreiben Oo...



Manche spielen halt gerne RP.. lass sie doch ich denke die werden niemanden behindern. Und desweiteren gibt es noch lange nicht "sehr viel" RP'ler. Ich hab nichts gegen RP'ler.


----------



## Mister-Loki (23. August 2009)

Ja, es gehört schon ein höherer Geist zum RP betreiben, als sich seinen niederen Trieben hinzugeben.
Das ihr vor Leuten angst habt, deren IQ das doppelte von eurem misst, verstehe ich.
Darauf  mit Gewalt zu drohen ist auch üblich für B3-Proleten.


----------



## Honzworst (23. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ja, es gehört schon ein höherer Geist zum RP betreiben, als sich seinen niederen Trieben hinzugeben.
> Das ihr vor Leuten angst habt, deren IQ das doppelte von eurem misst, verstehe ich.
> Darauf  mit Gewalt zu drohen ist auch üblich für B3-Proleten.



man HDF .Wenn du so schlau bist geh dir n UFO baun und flieg zum marz aber pls hdf thx


----------



## Xerwin (23. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Idee, ich find es toll das unsere deutsprachige RP Gemeinschaft sich sowas ausdenkt. Meine Legion wird auf jedenfall bei diesen Projekt dabei sein!

mfg
Xerwin


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> man HDF .Wenn du so schlau bist geh dir n UFO baun und flieg zum marz aber pls hdf thx



Ey man euda man ey. Wenn du zu dumm zum schreiben bist dann HDF pls ey. 

Lasst doch die RP Leute in Ruhe. Wie untolerant muss man eigentlich sein um hier so einen Mist von sich zu lassen. Ihr haut auch kleine Kinder weil sie vor euren Haus zu laut spielen oder? Wenn sie sich schon die Mühe machen sich auf einen Server zu sammeln dann ist das eine super Aktion. So habt ihr wenigstens auf den anderen Servern Ruhe.

@ Ren-Alkez: Eine kleine Umarmung an dich. Scheint so als ob du sonst nicht genug "wertgeschätzt" wirst.


----------



## Sin (23. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ja, es gehört schon ein höherer Geist zum RP betreiben, als sich seinen niederen Trieben hinzugeben.
> Das ihr vor Leuten angst habt, deren IQ das doppelte von eurem misst, verstehe ich.
> Darauf  mit Gewalt zu drohen ist auch üblich für B3-Proleten.



Achja, und blos weil ich jetzt kein RP betreibe, bin ich geistig zurück geblieben, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Honzworst (23. August 2009)

Xerwin schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Idee, ich find es toll das unsere deutsprachige RP Gemeinschaft sich sowas ausdenkt. Meine Legion wird auf jedenfall bei diesen Projekt dabei sein!
> 
> mfg
> Xerwin




wenn deine Legion auf meinem Server is wird sie sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (23. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> pff.. sowas wird net tolariert..ich kann rp´ler schlicht und einfach absolut nicht abhaben, ich kann sie nur tolariern wenn sie auf ihren "rp" servern vor sich hin spielen, aber wenn sie dann versuchen nen normalen server zu belagern, dann könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass ich das nicht aktzeptiere...rp´ler? nein danke!...sollen die sich halt AION-puppen kaufen, sich irgendwo treffen..an nem sandkasten oder so, und dort ihr "RP" betreiben Oo...


Nun gibt es aber bei Aion keine RP-Server.
Steht irgendwo in den Regeln des Spiels, dass man dann kein RP betreiben darf? und es am besten noch bei Strafe verboten ist?
Oder darf man dann als RP-Interessierter Spieler dieses Spiel erst gar nicht spielen?

Kläre mich auf. Interessiert mich wirklich, welche Weisheit du zu verbreiten hast.


----------



## Honzworst (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ey man euda man ey. Wenn du zu dumm zum schreiben bist dann HDF pls ey.
> 
> Lasst doch die RP Leute in Ruhe. Wie untolerant muss man eigentlich sein um hier so einen Mist von sich zu lassen. Ihr haut auch kleine Kinder weil sie vor euren Haus zu laut spielen oder? Wenn sie sich schon die Mühe machen sich auf einen Server zu sammeln dann ist das eine super Aktion. So habt ihr wenigstens auf den anderen Servern Ruhe.
> 
> @ Ren-Alkez: Eine kleine Umarmung an dich. Scheint so als ob du sonst nicht genug "wertgeschätzt" wirst.



Oh ja du hast recht es es .... es tut mir leid  (verbeug)    xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> pff.. sowas wird net tolariert..ich kann rp´ler schlicht und einfach absolut nicht abhaben, ich kann sie nur tolariern wenn sie auf ihren "rp" servern vor sich hin spielen, aber wenn sie dann versuchen nen normalen server zu belagern, dann könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass ich das nicht aktzeptiere...rp´ler? nein danke!...sollen die sich halt AION-puppen kaufen, sich irgendwo treffen..an nem sandkasten oder so, und dort ihr "RP" betreiben Oo...



Deine fehlerhafte Rechtschreibung passt sehr gut zu deiner inneren Einstellung. Niemand will einen Server "belagern" 

Es ist ein vollkommen normaler Vorgang, daß sich eine RP-Community auf einen bestimmten Server zusammenfinden will,
um ihrem RP nachzugehen. Wenn Du das nicht tolerierst, dann liegt das Problem eindeutig bei Dir und bei niemandem sonst!

Ich habe jedenfalls selten einen erbärmlicheren Beitrag zu diesem Thema gelesen. Gratulation!

____________

Davon abgesehen wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg. Ich werde mal bei Euch reinschnuppern, sobald die Serverliste bekannt ist.
Und lasst Euch nicht entmutigen. Dieser intolerante "Gegenwind" von unkreativen Roxxor-Pro-Gamern gehört heutzutage
einfach dazu.

Alles Gute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> @ Ren-Alkez: Eine kleine Umarmung an dich. Scheint so als ob du sonst nicht genug "wertgeschätzt" wirst.



wie kommst du zu diesem entschluss, dann müsste ich doch das gegenteil tun oder nich?..vllt hab ichs ja satt, ständig den ruhigen intelligenten und zielstrebigen jungen zu spielen, der von allen gemocht und geliebt wird, und lass einfach meine freie meinung in foren raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..würde jedenfalls viel mehr sinn ergeben  xD


und ich kann ehh zu 100% garantiern, dass kein RPler in AION glücklich wird, solang sie versuchen sich auf normalen servern einzunisten, denn es gibt genug solche wie mich, die sich über diese (wie sie ja scheinbar sich selbst nennen) "hochgradig geistreichen RP`ler" tag und nacht lustig machen werden


----------



## Mister-Loki (23. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Achja, und blos weil ich jetzt kein RP betreibe, bin ich geistig zurück geblieben, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?




Hab ich nicht geschrieben.
Nur, zeugt es nicht gerade von Intellekt, wenn man bei so einem Projekt damit droht absichtlich 
denen die Freude dran haben diese zu verderben.
Da du so was nicht gemacht hast war das nicht an dich gerichtet.
Jeder soll spielen wie er mag. Nur was soll das denn anderen die Freude kaputt machen zu wollen ?
Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und fehlende Erfüllung im RL - Sonst nichts


----------



## Seymour09 (23. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht geschrieben.
> Nur, zeugt es nicht gerade von Intellekt, wenn man bei so einem Projekt damit droht absichtlich
> denen die Freude dran haben diese zu verderben.
> Da du so was nicht gemacht hast war das nicht an dich gerichtet.
> ...



/sign

Jeder soll so spielen können wie er mag - ob RP oder nicht!


----------



## Harlekín (23. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH8gU57Lap4


----------



## epiphone2 (23. August 2009)

Das ist genau das was ich meine, versteht mich nich falsch ich hab nix gegen rp, aber das geflame geht hier im forum schon los. Ich wünsch euch viel Glück mit eurem Projekt aber ihr werdet es sehr schwer haben und müsst euch wahrscheinlich oft mit so Leuten rumschlagen wie in diesem Forum. Ich hab ja in meinen vorigem Post schon gesagt das es genug Leute geben wird die euch aus Frust oder anderen Gründen versuchen werden euch das kaputt zu machen.

Keiner weiß warum oder was in deren Köpfen vorgeht, es wird nur sehr schwer für euch ohne feste RP-Regeln auf dem Server und ohne die Rückendeckung der Gms / Offiziellen.


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Harlekín schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH8gU57Lap4


Das soll uns jetzt was sagen?? Also ganz verstehen tu ich dich nicht aber gut jedem das seine.


----------



## Cekol (23. August 2009)

Wird es überhaupt Deutschsprachige Server geben? Sonst wäre es ja inoffizieler Deutscher + RP Server... gibts da schon neues?


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Cekol schrieb:


> Wird es überhaupt Deutschsprachige Server geben? Sonst wäre es ja inoffizieler Deutscher + RP Server... gibts da schon neues?


 Welcome to the Future. Es gibt mehrer Deutsche Server. FAQ lesen bildet.


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt und Khorhiil ist ganz knapp an einer Verwarnung vorbeigeschliddert


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Jetzt traut sich keiner mehr was zu schreiben xD

Ich würde auf euren Server gehen weil auf dem PvP Server bei WoW wurd es mir dann doch zu bunt was einige dort von sich gegeben haben. Zumindest ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das dort viele Mitziehen geringer.


----------



## Honzworst (23. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu diesem entschluss, dann müsste ich doch das gegenteil tun oder nich?..vllt hab ichs ja satt, ständig den ruhigen intelligenten und zielstrebigen jungen zu spielen, der von allen gemocht und geliebt wird, und lass einfach meine freie meinung in foren raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




100/100 Punkten ich gebe diesem Jungen recht ich finde auch seine Einstellung geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tunifisch (23. August 2009)

Und warum? Weil sie nichts anderes können. Das fängt doch schon im Kindergarten an, wenn einer den Bauklötzchenturm von dir und deinen Freunden zerstört, weil er selber von allen gemieden wird.
Und das Internet deckt solche Leute, da können sie, ohne Gefahr zu laufen eins auf die Fr**** zu bekommen, spamen und dummlabbern was die Tastatur hergibt.
Ich hab das lange ignoriert, aber irgendwann nervt es. Da hilft nur noch ein Gegenangriff. 

Drücke euch für euer Projekt die Daumen. Wenns der richtige Server ist, werde ich mich da gerne anschliessen und arme NON-RPler jagen und zulabbern bis meine Tastatur explodiert.

Wozu ein RP-Server? Ist doch viel lustiger RP auf einem normalen Realm zu betreiben und andere damit zu nerven. Mich störts jedenfalls nicht wenn mich jemand normal anspricht.
Mal abgesehn davon das auf einen RP Server mit der Zeit eh NON-RPler kommen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2009)

Tunifisch schrieb:


> Drücke euch für euer Projekt die Daumen. Wenns der richtige Server ist, werde ich mich da gerne anschliessen und arme NON-RPler jagen und zulabbern bis meine Tastatur explodiert.



freue mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..was willste dann "zulabern"? "hey du..man sagt: Seid gegrüßt, werter Herr und nicht hi"..usw? xD...dann haste aber alle hände voll zutun "non-rp´ler" zu bekehren..hf gl..oder ne: "Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei euerem edlen Absichten, die Minderheiten durch einen verbalen Kampf zu beschützen!"


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> man HDF .Wenn du so schlau bist geh dir n UFO baun und flieg zum marz aber pls hdf thx



Sowas erwart ich von einem zurückgebliebenen! Echt ein toller Beitrag der das unter Beweis stellt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2009)

Fabuuiii schrieb:


> Sowas erwart ich von einem zurückgebliebenen! Echt ein toller Beitrag der das unter Beweis stellt.




also mal ehrlich...zu sowas:



Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ja, es gehört schon ein höherer Geist zum RP betreiben, als sich seinen niederen Trieben hinzugeben.
> Das ihr vor Leuten angst habt, deren IQ das doppelte von eurem misst, verstehe ich.
> Darauf  mit Gewalt zu drohen ist auch üblich für B3-Proleten.



kann man echt nichts weiter zu sagen als eben "pls hdf thx"...denn das ist über alle maße viel weiter "zurückgebliebener" ..vollkommen den halt zum boden verloren..der typ ist so abgehoben dass man da echt nur noch "höflich" darum bitten kann, nichts mehr von sich zu geben...und "pls hdf thx" ist noch verdammt höflich


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kann man echt nichts weiter zu sagen als eben "pls hdf thx"...denn das ist über alle maße viel weiter "zurückgebliebener" ..vollkommen den halt zum boden verloren..der typ ist so abgehoben dass man da echt nur noch "höflich" darum bitten kann, nichts mehr von sich zu geben...und "pls hdf thx" ist noch verdammt höflich



Ein gesundes Maß dazwischen ist gefragt. Man muss seine höhere Sprach- und Schulausbildung nicht an jeder Ecke raushängen lassen. Allerdings solte man auch nicht wie Honzworst seinen anscheinend niedrigeren Bildungsstand in jediglicher Form, sei es nun verbal oder durch Bilder und Gesten, zeigen und dann noch stolz darauf sein.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Da schaut man hier mal nen WE nicht rein und das sowas.....wirklich viel zu lächerlich in welche Richtung sich das hier entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst sie doch versuchen ihren RP Server zu machen und gut ist....was juckts den rest denn.Ich stehe au net auf RP so what....so lange sie mir nicht vorschreiben wollen wie ich zu spielen habe....jedem das seine


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

@Ren-Alekz .. ehm wegen sowas aufzumucken? Ignorier sowas doch einfach.


----------



## Mister-Loki (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube in meiner Aussage gab es kein Wort, welches nicht auch ein Fünftklässler kennt.
Es ist einfach lächerlich, mit was für Begriffen ihr um euch werft, und sich dann über normales deutsch aufregen....
Da euer Leben eh ziemlich traurig wirkt, gönne ich euch wenigstens den Spaß.

Sry, fürs OT.


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ein gesundes Maß dazwischen ist gefragt. Man muss seine höhere Sprach- und Schulausbildung nicht an jeder Ecke raushängen lassen. Allerdings solte man auch nicht wie Honzworst seinen anscheinend niedrigeren Bildungsstand in jediglicher Form, sei es nun verbal oder durch Bilder und Gesten, zeigen und dann noch stolz darauf sein.


Wie recht du hast. Man muss ja nicht gleich jemanden Beschimpfen weil er einen Rechtschreibfehler macht, aber ich unterhalte mich auch lieber mit jemanden desen Satz gut lesbar ist.

Edit: Sehr schöne Signatur die ich mal gesehen habe:
Random DD:"Wasser!"
Magier:"Wie bitte?"
RDD:"Gib Wasser!!"
Magier:"Sujekt-Praedikat-Objekt-bitte"
RDD:"Gib das sch... Wasser her verdammt"
Tank:"Geht nicht, der Mage ist auf Brot geskillt"
RDD:"Ach so"


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2009)

Fabuuiii schrieb:


> @Ren-Alekz .. ehm wegen sowas aufzumucken? Ignorier sowas doch einfach.



warum mukkst du dann wegen dem anderen auf? wiedersprüchlich meinste nich?





Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ich glaube in meiner Aussage gab es kein Wort, welches nicht auch ein Fünftklässler kennt.
> Es ist einfach lächerlich, mit was für Begriffen ihr um euch werft, und sich dann über normales deutsch aufregen....
> Da euer Leben eh ziemlich traurig wirkt, gönne ich euch wenigstens den Spaß.
> 
> Sry, fürs OT.



niemand hat sich über verständigungsschwierigkeiten beklagt..also biste wohl wahrlich ins paralelluniversum abgedriftet (reich der hochgradig intelligenten genies wa?)oO...wieder so ne sorte die sich so verdammt schlau fühlt, sinnlosen und sogar zusammenhanglosen schwachsinn labert und dann auch noch meint, es allen gezeigt zu haben xD

btw. scheinst ja richtig verbittert zu sein ;D


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Ich habs ja gesagt, ihr werdet keinen Erfolg haben^^.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Naja der Traffic des Threads spricht doch für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja der Traffic des Threads spricht doch für sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In den Foren treffen sich immer alle Idioten (ja auch ich zähle mich dazu). Von daher ist sowas hier nicht ausschlagekräftig.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Da war auch mehr Ironie als Rechtschreibfehler drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts desto trotz fänd ichs gut wenns zustande kommen würde....und sei es nur deswegen das ich mir keine Flames anhören muss wie groß wessen IQ ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (23. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> (reich der hochgradig intelligenten genies wa?)


Gesundheit!

@mods
Sorry für OT, aber so manchmal geht es doch mit einem durch.

Die Rollenspielergemeinschaft hat bei Spielen, in denen keine gesonderten RP-Server ausgeschrieben wurden, schon häufig ähnliche Vorhaben umgesetzt.
Dabei war es immer wichtig dem normalen Spieler keinerlei RP aufzuzwingen oder die normalen Spieler dafür anzufeinden, dass sie kein RP betreiben. Einzelne neigen da leider wie sooft mal wieder zu Übertreibungen. Beispielhafter Ausdruck, der Belagerung eiens Servers oder irgendwelcher befürchteten Missionierungen durch die Rollenspieler. 

Leute bleibt doch mal bitte alle auf dem Teppich. Wenn man nicht auf RP steht, dann ist das eben so. Geht vorbei und macht seine nächste Quest, geht in die Handwerksstube oder schnetzelt sich durch den Abyss. Wo ist das Problem? Man wird ja nicht gewzungen zuzuhören solang es niemand durch die Kanäle schreit... und dazu neigen Rollenspieler eher selten. 

Da "kann" man eher von den ganzen Shops genervt werden, die von den Spielern aufgemacht werden , "muss" man aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlekín (23. August 2009)

lol ich habe das totale Chaos erschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


ja ihr seid alle ganz toll, Mama ist stolz =)


und der komische furz da oben du kannst mir ja mal ne pm schicken dann bekommst meine Adresse dann kannst vorbeikommen=P dann wirst vor meiner Tür rl gepownd du schnakker


RPl gehen mir einfach auf den sack in WoW schon ständig nur am rumweinen, und den max im forum machen finde das gejammer ist nen auszug von dummheit nicht die scherzhaften sticheleihen und sprüche hier


----------



## Harlekín (23. August 2009)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Gesundheit!
> 
> @mods
> Sorry für OT, aber so manchmal geht es doch mit einem durch.
> ...



nö seh ich anders wenn ich ein Spiel spiele mach ich das was ich im rl ned kann  (oder ned machen sollte )und wenn mir da son paar Heinis mit freak gelaber auf den sack gehen gibts flame oder bash fertig dazu gibts sogar ne Liste RPler,Noobs,Kiddys,spammer, Hunter, und typen mit dummen Namen ala Legolas Darckshadow ect


Rp halt nicht erwünscht meine meinung und ich denke die teilen viele


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Harlekín schrieb:


> nö seh ich anders wenn ich ein Spiel spiele mach ich das was ich im rl ned kann und wenn mir da son paar Heinis mit freak gelaber auf den sack gehen gibts flame oder bash fertig



Was passiert wenn dir im RL einer über den Weg läuft, und dem sagen wir mal deine Frisur nicht gefällt, derjenige kommt dann her und sagt nix, sondern basht der direkt eine ins Face, findest du das in Ordnung? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller wenn derjenige dich einfach ignoriert und denke "hm, scheiß Frisur, aber was solls, ist ja meine Birne".

So gehts den RPler, die wollen einfach ihre Ruhe (RP "Nazis" und Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer), es zwingt dich ja niemand auf dem Server zu spielen, der wird bestimmt vorher bekannt gegeben, und du kannst auf nen anderen, oder du lasst die Leute einfach in Ecke RP machen und denkst dir "was für Spinner"?

PS: Ich mache selbst kein RP, ich werde warscheinlich nichtmal auf dem Server spielen.


----------



## Harlekín (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn dir im RL einer über den Weg läuft, und dem sagen wir mal deine Frisur nicht gefällt, derjenige kommt dann her und sagt nix, sondern basht der direkt eine ins Face, findest du das in Ordnung? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller wenn derjenige dich einfach ignoriert und denke "hm, scheiß Frisur, aber was solls, ist ja meine Birne".
> 
> So gehts den RPler, die wollen einfach ihre Ruhe (RP "Nazis" und Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer), es zwingt dich ja niemand auf dem Server zu spielen, der wird bestimmt vorher bekannt gegeben, und du kannst auf nen anderen, oder du lasst die Leute einfach in Ecke RP machen und denkst dir "was für Spinner"?
> 
> PS: Ich mache selbst kein RP, ich werde warscheinlich nichtmal auf dem Server spielen.




wenn mein geregeltes Leben das zulassen würde und man überall ohne Echo leute bashen könnte dann bräuchte ich keine Spiele spielen um mal dampf abzulassen KK, deshalb pc an schwert oder was weiss ich ned in die hand schlachten so sein wie es einem gefällt =P wer der gute blumen Pflückende Priester sein möchte der Harry Potter texte schreibt darf das natürlich tun aber lauf mir dabei nicht über den weg !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evtl hätte ich dann lusst dir deinen spass zu versauen


damals in Jedi Outcast und Jedi Akademy waren die server auch immer voller RP typen die haben da immer ihre Meister Joda sprung übungen gemacht und hatt man die mal angegriffen wurde der Admin genervt plx ban ect mir gehen solch typen einfach auf den geist, und es macht spass da reinzukellen weil die meisten eh nur Flink mit Geistigen Komments verfassen sind und sich mit Pfeiltasten drehen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Rofl....vielen Dank Harlekin Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlekín (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Rofl....vielen Dank Harlekin Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



btw wer gleichgesinnte Asmodier sucht die gerne RP ler verhauen und Chaos stiften ist bei uns richtig suchen nochn paar Chaoten=P

http://blutkessel.foren-city.de/


----------



## Oronarc (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Rofl....vielen Dank Harlekin Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lol. er hat Rofl geschrieben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindsender (23. August 2009)

also ich werde auf den "rp-server" wandern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde es halten wie immer: ich spiele heiler und spieler mit gossensprache oder dümmlichen nicks á la roxxor, death oder sonst sinnfreien nicks werden wie üblich nicht geheilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxhy (23. August 2009)

Vornweg : ich akzeptiere Rp genauso wie Schwarez oder Homosexuelle.
( War das rassistisch ? Ich hoffe nicht ! )
Ich war auch lange Zeit auf nem Rp Server in Wow und hab den Leuten ihren Spaß gelassen.
Aber ich verstehe dennoch nicht wie man in Aion wo doch momentan nur so wenig über die Geschichte bekannt ist
Rp betreiben soll? Naja euer Ding , hoffe dass euer Projekt erfolgreich wird. Bis dann auf einem normalen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
mg


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Harlekín schrieb:


> lol ich habe das totale Chaos erschaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Beiträge lassen wirklich tief blicken, junger Freund. Wenn Dir die RPler auf den Sack gehen, dann verzieh Dich doch einfach aus
diesem Thread. Was willst Du hier überhaupt? So wie ich das sehe, hast Du Dir extra einen Account erstellt um hier rumzustressen.

Aber da Du hier ja anonym bist, kannste mal so richtig auf die Kacke hauen, um deine persönlichen Defizite zu kompensieren. Gratulation!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und lern mal Schreiben. Wenn man schon einen auf dicke Hose machen will, dann bitte fehlerfrei, sonst könnte man Dich noch aus Versehen
für unterbelichtet halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honzworst (23. August 2009)

Tunifisch schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil sie nichts anderes können. Das fängt doch schon im Kindergarten an, wenn einer den Bauklötzchenturm von dir und deinen Freunden zerstört, weil er selber von allen gemieden wird.
> Und das Internet deckt solche Leute, da können sie, ohne Gefahr zu laufen eins auf die Fr**** zu bekommen, spamen und dummlabbern was die Tastatur hergibt.
> Ich hab das lange ignoriert, aber irgendwann nervt es. Da hilft nur noch ein Gegenangriff.
> 
> ...




Hihi du warst wohl immer der dem sein Bauklötzchenturm zerstört worden ist xD  
aber ganz unrecht hast du da nicht ich war schon im Kindergarten ein Arschloch und habe friedliche Kinder maltretiert
so bin ich halt<3  tut hier aber nichts zur Sache findet euch damit ab wenn ihr RPG wollt bleibt bei wow oder ka
Aion is auf PvP ausgelegt was auch gut so ist und das werde ich voll auskosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Achja, und lern mal Schreiben. Wenn man schon einen auf dicke Hose machen will, dann bitte fehlerfrei, sonst könnte man Dich noch aus Versehen
> für unterbelichtet halten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus Versehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schreibe jetzt nicht das was ich denke, da ich mir damit wohl einen kräftigen Ban holen würde. Nur soviel, es wurden schon viele Volksgruppen gejagt. Fängt das hier jetzt auch mit RPlern an? Dürfen wir euch oh mächtige anomnyme Menschen die danke diesen Status ordentlich "auf die Kacke hauen" bald unsere Führer nennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übertrieben? Vieleicht, aber es fängt immer mit Lapalien und Untolleranz an und warum soltet ihr anders sein wenn ihr euren inneren Charakter schon hier so raus hängen lasst? Hier kennt euch ja immerhin niemand und ihr könnt so sein wie ihr es sonst nicht dürft.


----------



## Honzworst (23. August 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Ich glaube in meiner Aussage gab es kein Wort, welches nicht auch ein Fünftklässler kennt.
> Es ist einfach lächerlich, mit was für Begriffen ihr um euch werft, und sich dann über normales deutsch aufregen....
> Da euer Leben eh ziemlich traurig wirkt, gönne ich euch wenigstens den Spaß.
> 
> Sry, fürs OT.



Das sind immer die richtigen ein auf etepetete und ich hab morgen meinen Dr.Titel  ect machen und hoffen bei den anderen gut anzukommen Internet machts möglich   

PS: HDF plx thx  <3


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> Aion is auf PvP ausgelegt was auch gut so ist und das werde ich voll auskosten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal wieder keine Ahnung aber die Klappe aufreisen, typisch. 
Erst informieren.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Ist das hier nicht gang und gebe?^^


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> Hihi du warst wohl immer der dem sein Bauklötzchenturm zerstört worden ist xD
> aber ganz unrecht hast du da nicht ich war schon im Kindergarten ein Arschloch und habe friedliche Kinder maltretiert
> so bin ich halt<3  tut hier aber nichts zur Sache findet euch damit ab wenn ihr RPG wollt bleibt bei wow oder ka
> Aion is auf PvP ausgelegt was auch gut so ist und das werde ich voll auskosten.
> ...



Das tut mir wirklich aufrichtig leid für Dich. Es muß schon ziemlich hart sein, ein armes Würstchen zu sein.




Kizna schrieb:


> Aus Versehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich schreiben würde was ich wirklich denke, bekäme ich nen Bann, und das ist es mir nicht wert. Außerdem ist er sicherlich noch
minderjährig, und ich vergreife mich nicht an Kindern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verstehe jedenfalls was Du meinst, und ich denke ähnlich.


----------



## Trish09 (23. August 2009)

Ich finds richtig lächerlich wie ihr hier abgeht nur weil da so n paar Leute sagen das sie die RP'ler ärgern wollen...
Hier sind beide Seiten nich wirklich reif ...
Die RP'ler müssen mit sowas rechnen und nur weil hier so 2-3 gleich bescheid geben müsst ihr so ausflippen, immer zu sagen 
"Warum denkst du dir dein Teil nich und gehst weiter etc."
und es selbst nicht besser machen...

Aber das is ja genau das was die 2-3 Leute hier wollen, und sie haben es geschafft euch auf die Palme zu bringen, und ich musste herzhaft darüber lachen, danke dafür...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Davon träumste vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> =O bist du dumm oder so ? Wenn ihr raiden geht kann ich in eure Instanz einfach reinspazieren und eureun Heiler umbringen omg ja ermorden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch Raids ohne PvP, deine Frage darfst du gerne behalten, lehne dankend ab. Und in die Abyss Instanzen in den Festungen kann auch niemand der gegnerischen Fraktion, du kannst nur um die Festung kämpfen, wenn die erobert und gelockt ist, kann eine Fraktion in die Instanz, die andere darf vorm Tor warten.


----------



## Kizna (23. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Ich finds richtig lächerlich wie ihr hier abgeht nur weil da so n paar Leute sagen das sie die RP'ler ärgern wollen...
> Hier sind beide Seiten nich wirklich reif ...



Habe ich behauptet, dass ich reif bin? Nicht in solchen Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem habe ich einfach viel zu viel Spaß. Sitze hier grade auf einer Lan und lache mich mit fünf Kollegen grade unter den Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Wieso er hat doch recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (23. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet, dass ich reif bin? Nicht in solchen Punkten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ja nich speziell mit dir gesprochen sondern allgemein, da hier ja die Verteidiger des RP's behaupten die 3 andern wären nich Reif oder hätten einen niedrigen IQ etc. pp.
Und dafür das man euch so locker rauslocken kann und euch so locker ärgern kann find ichs echt amüsant...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

naja sehs doch ma so...der Acc wurde einfach gebaut um zu randalieren....also lass ihn doch bissi seinen Auslauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> Intressiert keinen aber danke Kitzla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin schwer am überlegen diesen unterirdisch miesen Flame in die Sig zu nehmen.....das ja so schlecht das es wieder gut ist^^


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> =O bist du dumm oder so ?



Das sagt genau der Richtige. Leute wie Du sind die ersten, mit denen ich den Boden wischen werde, wenn es losgeht. 
Wenn Du wirklich Mumm in den Knochen hast, dann sag mir den Namen deines Chars und ich zeige Dir mal wieviel PVP in einem
RPler steckt, Du Flachzange! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. August 2009)

Honzworst schrieb:


> Intressiert keinen aber danke Kitzla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kitzla...geil xD





Kizna schrieb:


> Wer redet hier von Penis? Ich denke es geht eher um die Papst Bemerkung.



wegen blasphemie oder was? XDDDD


also ich muss zugeben, vorallem die letzte seite (die ehh gleich gelöscht wird) hat mich auch zum lachen gebracht xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Glaube da muss einiges passierne damit sich hier alle wieder lieb haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....außer der jean baptist kommt vorbei...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. August 2009)

Dieser Thread wurde durch das extreme Gespamme getötet. 

/wink maladin


----------

